

Show HN: API to add bad words to English texts - espinchi
http://cursingapi.com/

======
adrianonantua
Some tech text becomes very amusing:
[http://goo.gl/FzVBBv](http://goo.gl/FzVBBv)

------
taternuts
I'd check into the a/an issue
([http://i.imgur.com/ZT7Nf57.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZT7Nf57.png)), at least
for the default/example phrase. Pretty funny though!

------
bearlikelion
It's a neat tool but I wish it could better parse paragraphs and commas. I
also had a few responses with the same curse words three or four times in a
block of text making it a fucking boring read.

~~~
espinchi
Yep, our dictionaries for adjectives, adverbs and nouns are tiny at the moment

------
yzap
Pretty neat. From solely using that the prepopulated example input, my main
gripe would be that it doesn't get a/an correct in the "cursed up" version of
the sentence.

~~~
espinchi
Funny we didn't notice that!

Yes, that's true. And that's a fairly poorly written example.

------
justizin
this comes nowhere-the-fuck near cursing as dynamically as i can. ;)

~~~
b_emery
Gives me an idea for a new kind of Turing test ...

------
b_emery
I was thinking it would be more like readability, but instead of reformatting
the html, inserting curse words. How much more fun would cnn.com be?! But a
good start!

------
mikerg87
This reminds me of the old dialectizer that would rewrite web pages in
specific dialects.

------
ompemi
Interesting, which libraries did you use?

~~~
espinchi
Natural Language Toolkit ([http://www.nltk.org/](http://www.nltk.org/)) for
Python.

The initial code for the "insulter.py", the core, was no more than 150 lines.
We'll probably make our repository public at some point so you can check it
out.

~~~
ompemi
Are the thumbs up/down used to train the system? Looking forward to the code

~~~
espinchi
Yes. In a very primitive way, at the moment, just updating the weights for
adjectives

